# updated! welcome SM moderators!



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

I would like to welcome Kallie/Catchers Mom and Dr.Jaimie as moderators to SM, I am still ironing out some bugs but they will be helping us out to moderate SM and make it a balanced and safe place to participate. We will be adding other Mod's in the next few days.

Joe 

edit 02/28/08 ...



> please welcome Steve, aka Max & Rocky, as the newest member of the moderating team, I know that Steve is very dedicated to the Maltese breed and has a genuine interest in the well being and fairness of SM, more MOD announcements to come, thank you to Sher and Jaimie for being our first MODs and moving us in the right direction
> 
> :aktion033: to all
> 
> I appreciate it greatly![/B]


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Good job Joe and welcome to the "new" moderators!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for stepping up and agreeing to moderate! I know it's not an easy job. :smheat:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you, Joe.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love them both


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

happy to help when i can, and it's great to have sher also


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> I would like to welcome Kallie/Catchers Mom and Dr.Jaimie as moderators to SM, I am still ironing out some bugs but they will be helping us out to moderate SM and make it a balanced and safe place to participate. We will be adding other Mod's in the next few days.
> 
> Joe[/B]


Cool! You have picked out some good ones to be moderators! WTG, Joe! 

Cyndi


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> happy to help when i can, and it's great to have sher also[/B]


Yep, it's great to have you, too, Jaimie! I'm totally a newbie at this so I'll be learning along the way!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congrats to Jaimie and Sher! Very good choices, Cap'n Joe! :smilie_daumenpos: :rockon:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

:chili: Great choices!!!! Have fun with it. Working in the background can be great fun if you let it. Have a ball. Joe I'm glad you are getting some help, I still can't believe you had been doing it all by yourself.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=33959:thumbs_up.gif] [attachment=33959:thumbs_up.gif] [attachment=33959:thumbs_up.gif]

Great choices, Joe!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Good choices :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033:


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

You chose 2 very good ladies. They both are terrific!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Welcome as moderators Jaimie and Sher. :thumbsup:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you Joe. I am sure Jaimie and Sher will do a wonderful job. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yea for Jaimie and Sher!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So, Jaimie, will you be handling the salary negotiations??? :HistericalSmiley: 

whoops, that's right I have to behave from now on......congratulations Jaimie and Sher :thumbsup:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Great ladies and great choice Joe :thumbsup: 
Welcome to Sher and Jaimie as our moderators, I am sure you both will do a wonderful job


----------



## Maltipaws (Sep 29, 2005)

*<span style="font-family:Times New Roman">Thanks for starting to have moderators</span> * 

Thanks Joe for having moderators now. Maybe now others will join the group. I know I will start posting, not just reading.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Great choices Joe..... :chili: ......congrats Dr. Jaimie and Sher.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> *<span style="font-family:Times New Roman">Thanks for starting to have moderators</span> *
> 
> Thanks Joe for having moderators now. Maybe now others will join the group. I know I will start posting, not just reading.[/B]


Thanks everyone and Bea, I had hoped this would happen once mods are on board .... that those who are lurking will now start posting. 

My goal as a moderator is for SM to be a safe and inviting place to post. Polite discussions and sharing of differing opinions are, of course, welcomed as they always have been! But if things get out of hand we'll be here to help get things back on track. 

I look forward to this new experience. Bear with me as I've never done this before! :smheat:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Jaimie and Sher, I know you both will do an excellent job here. :aktion033:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Welcome to Sher and Dr. Jaimie as mods!! It is not easy being a mod (I am one on a different site) but heck, Joe, you couldn't have picked two better people!!

Woo hoo, congratulations to both of you!!

Marie & the Boys!*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I just saw this!!!

Cool choices Joe :thumbsup: 

So Atticus is home, we have two cool mods, and LBB hasn't bashed into anything today.

LIFE IS GOOD :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Maltipaws (Sep 29, 2005)

checked out your bows, they are very nice.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

It's great to see that with the moderators more people are going to feel comfortable to post....welcome "lurkers"..... :chili: :chili: :chili: 

and Thank You...moderators....great choices..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations Sher and Jaimie.
xoxoxo


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations ladies. :aktion033:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*Congrats Ladies!*


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Leaving the inmates in charge of the asylum a brave choice :rockon: . CONGRATULATIONS ladies :aktion033: :aktion033: . Sarah


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

:aktion033: Great choices :aktion033: !
I am excited. Maybe I can visit more now!!!
Good luck ladies...I know you will be great! :biggrin:


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Great news and congratulations.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: Love to you both! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

:biggrin: You both will make great moderators!!! Congratulations!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Good job Joe. Those two would have been my choice also.......


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:chili: yay!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Two good choices for moderators, Joe!.... 
Sher and Dr. Jamie.... the board is in good hands with you both!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Two of our finest :aktion033: :aktion033: I'm sure more ppl. will be posting now. Myself included!
Great picks Joe ! CONGRAT'S GIRLS :chili:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Very good choices! :aktion033:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations Sher and Dr. Jaimie :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Great picks, Joe! :aktion033: Congratulations Sher & Dr. Jaimie....you'll do a great job!!!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

PERFECT CHOICES!! They'll do an awesome job!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS CHER AND JAMIE* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

GREAT CHOICES!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Congrats Jamie and Sher! You will be great moderators - Joe couldn't have picked anyone better!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Wonderful News!!! Congratulations Girls~~Great Choices!!!!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Congrats guys! :biggrin:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

please welcome Steve, aka Max & Rocky, as the newest member of the moderating team, I know that Steve is very dedicated to the Maltese breed and has a genuine interest in the well being and fairness of SM, more MOD announcements to come, thank you to Sher and Jaimie for being our first MODs and moving us in the right direction 

:aktion033: to all

I appreciate it greatly!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 


Hey, why am I dancing??

I'm certain to get banned now :smrofl:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> 
> Hey, why am I dancing??
> ...



I'm looking for the "ban with extreme prejudice" …button right now....


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> 
> Hey, why am I dancing??
> ...


he said something about his "first order of business" but he didnt name names :biggrin: :blink: :smrofl:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL....had to keep it neutral and put a man on there......oh no wait no more fun delete threads....Joe tell him he can't really delete those fun messed up delete threads he is famous for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> LOL....had to keep it neutral and put a man on there......oh no wait no more fun delete threads....Joe tell him he can't really delete those fun messed up delete threads he is famous for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [/B]




What threads???? :blink: I have no idea what you are talking about...






Gosh... one or two of those were my most popular threads ever. Why would I EVER delete them... :smpullhair:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay. I just told LBB the news.

He is very upset, and cannot understand how this happened.

LBB claims he asked Joe for the position. Joe said, we'll "SEE" :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Poor Little Blind Billy. He bought a new bow tie for the interview.

Oh my, he's suddenly back to normal. He's running in circles. He's singing:

Oooooo deeeeee doe

I still like Joe

For him I'll never leave

Even if we're stuck with Steve

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Okay. I just told LBB the news.
> 
> He is very upset, and cannot understand how this happened.
> 
> ...



bahahahahaha, LBB knows he is in control, with the bowtie and hearts for eyes, if we have to we will fire steve, say the word billy and he is gone :thumbsup:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> please welcome Steve, aka Max & Rocky, as the newest member of the moderating team, I know that Steve is very dedicated to the Maltese breed and has a genuine interest in the well being and fairness of SM, more MOD announcements to come, thank you to Sher and Jaimie for being our first MODs and moving us in the right direction
> 
> :aktion033: to all
> 
> I appreciate it greatly![/B]



Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy a male moderator - does he come with a whip ???
OMG now we have to watch our P's and Q's ... we possibly could have gotten away with the "sweet" ladies - but not Steve and his whip !!!

It will be my honour to give you a hard time Steve !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Woooohoooooooooooooooooooooo - is he going to watch the West Coast rowdy ones when Dr Jamie and Sher are fast asleep ... :w00t:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby! Congratulations, Steve. 

I'm sure this is just what you need, monitoring us.
xoxoxoxo
Kerry


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

Congratulations Steve!


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> please welcome Steve, aka Max & Rocky, as the newest member of the moderating team, I know that Steve is very dedicated to the Maltese breed and has a genuine interest in the well being and fairness of SM, more MOD announcements to come, thank you to Sher and Jaimie for being our first MODs and moving us in the right direction
> 
> :aktion033: to all
> 
> I appreciate it greatly![/B]


Congratualtions Steve, even if I don't really get exactly what you will be doing, I'll catch on! :aktion033:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=537177
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He'll be banning me, Linda, and Lina!! That's what he will be doing. :HistericalSmiley: 

But we won't go down without a fight...oh, and Peg's on our side :smrofl: :smrofl: 


Once again, good choice, Joe. Steve ROCKS!! :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Well I'll be nice and say it ...

WELCOME TO THE MOD SQUAD ... LADIES AND GENTLEMAN 
(WITH WHIP)


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

CONGRATS TO STEVE! :biggrin:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yea!!!! It's so great to have Steve on the mod team!! Fab choice Joe!!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome Steve :aktion033: another great choice Joe.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome Steve......I guess that means no more man bashing?.....  

We'll all be banned for goodness sake!!!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Another :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=537255
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, does this mean we have to behave now? :smpullhair: :smtease: 

Congratulations, Steve. I know you'll be a great addition to an already great team of mods.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Well I'll be nice and say it ...
> 
> WELCOME TO THE MOD SQUAD ... LADIES AND GENTLEMAN
> (WITH WHIP)[/B]


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome aboard!! (Ain't mis-behavin' - I'm a good girl I am!)


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks everyone for recognizing the importance of adding moderators and thank you for welcoming them, it's alot of work they do on their own time with the interests of SM in mind

:smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

yay for all of our awesome mods!!!  :rockon: :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Woooohoooooooooooooooooooooo - is he going to watch the *West Coast* rowdy ones when Dr Jamie and Sher are fast asleep ... :w00t:[/B]


Hmmmmmm.........West Coast rowdy ones? I'm on the West Coast, and not one bit rowdy....., who could she means?..... B)


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy a male moderator - does he come with a whip ???
> OMG now we have to watch our P's and Q's ... we possibly could have gotten away with the "sweet" ladies - but not Steve and his whip !!!
> 
> It will be my honour to give you a hard time Steve !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Oh man, Steve's gonna have his hands full with you west coast rowdy bunch. Half the time I log on in the morning and see I missed all the fun because I finally went to bed at midnight. He doesn't have to worry about those of us on e.s.t.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think having Steve as a member of the Mod Squad is great :chili: :chili: :chili: 
Congratulations to all the Mods, it's great to see such a nice bunch of folks willing to give their time to ensuring that SM continues to be the greatest Maltese Site there is :thumbsup:


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh my ......I am so sorry to have missed this thread  Congrats to Sher, Dr. Jaime and Steve :aktion033: I know you will all do a fine job as Moderators here on SM :thumbsup: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

I, too, somehow missed this thread. 

Thank you, Joe, for helping me out with things. And CONGRATULATIONS to Jaimie and Sher and Steve.

Sherry


----------

